# Charting for different time frames



## Spongle (10 July 2012)

sorry if this is in the wrong sub forum but anyway...

When charting shout one make seperate charts for a stock over different time periods?

eg long term investment i dont find interesting but making say, 3 charts for one stock (short, medium, long) must be a good thing to get a more complete picture yeah?

Also what price iiiindicators should be used??? I usually end up using daily for everythng... then again i only ever tend to chart short term

thanks


----------



## joea (10 July 2012)

Spongle said:


> sorry if this is in the wrong sub forum but anyway...
> 
> When charting shout one make seperate charts for a stock over different time periods?
> 
> ...




It has been suggested in many books, to use three.
To use one above, and one below that of what you trade.
e.g. If you trade daily, then use weekly to determine the trend and a intraday to enter.

Can, but will not answer the indicator question in fear of being squashed by other opinions.
"you know, like being under a collapsed scrum of NSW's forwards."
I can say I stick to Fibonacci numbers.(or close as)

Make three templates of what you choose.
joea


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2012)

A day trader of indexes may use a daily 3 min and 15 min chart set up.

What you want is to be able to identify within the longer term timeframes is supply
Remember that a 15 min bar is made up of 5-3minute bars and a daily bar made up of 32- 15 minute bars( over 8 hrs) by using different timeframes your delving into the makeup of the higher timeframe bar.
You should be able to anticipate the movement of the 15 minute bar from the makeup of the 3 minute timeframe.

Indicators.
Perhaps an average
A Stochastic
Lots of lines support/ resistance --- trends long short medium.
Nothing else for me only patterns volume and bar analysis.


----------

